# Back leg injury



## rednose momma (Feb 10, 2012)

Good Evening Everyone!

I'm new to having a pit bull. My 9 month old female was outside playing with my husband today. She was jumping pretty high to get the stick my husband was holding. He said that she had sat down a few minutes, before they both walked to get my son off of the bus. He noticed that she was lifting her back leg. She isn't whining or anything. but when she stands she holds it up. Please someone help me! I'm so worried. Thanks!


----------



## rednose momma (Feb 10, 2012)

please read my post and let me know.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well she could have pulled something from jumping or maybe broke something of it was really high. is it swollen? When you touch and extend the leg Does she make and motion to pull it away? I would crate her for the night an try to bring her to a vet tomorrow. But that's just my opinion. Good luck! Please keep us updated and welcome.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Crate rest, hand walk, no jumping or playing for ay least 2 weeks even if it appears better today to be safe. If it gets worse, is swollen, painful to touch or doesn't get better fast get to the vet. In another note she is young joints are not mature, I wouldn't allow any excess jumping even when she is better until she's at least a year old


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Something like this happened to my boy. Vet thought he tore his acruciate but come to find out it was just a joint infection. I would do what Patch-o-pits said and crate rest and walk on a leash to use bathroom. no playing for 2 weeks. If it doesnt get better i would take her in. If its a pulled muscle or an infection medicine will clear it right up....


----------

